# Someone has to know!



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I get the whole "every body is different, so every medicine out there is going to vary." I get that. But my doctor put me on Effexor and it just seems like she picked the worst one. Does anyone know of a pill for anxiety that won't give you diarrhea and won't make you lose more weight, and won't be absolute hell to get off of? I mean, someone has to know. It really makes sense that a pill wouldn't be made to be such a contradiction.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

how long have you been taking it? are you taking the normal or the xr? (or vr cant remember..)side effects of psychotropic medication do go away after a few weeks! You have to allow your body time to adjust to them, it sucks but unfortunantly you are going to get side effects from every med you try, to some degree. It can also take 4-6 weeks to feel any positive effects from the meds. If you want to try something else (and I wouldnt blame you because effexor is one I refuse to take) check out www.crazymeds.org it has a lot of info on different medication, look under antidepressants, alot are prescribed for many different illnesses. I am currently on paxil, though the lowest dose and I dont know how it will effect me for a few weeks yet. Ive also heard good things about cymbalta. Just please remember that you have to give them time to work! and your body time to adjust!


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

If you want to try something else (and I wouldnt blame you because effexor is one I refuse to take) check out www.crazymeds.org it has a lot of info on different medication, look under antidepressants, alot are prescribed for many different illnesses. I am currently on paxil, though the lowest dose and I dont know how it will effect me for a few weeks yet. Ive also heard good things about cymbalta. Just please remember that you have to give them time to work! and your body time to adjust![/quote]The main reason I stopped taking Effexor is becauase of the withdrawal you get when you finally want to get off the drug. I heard it's the absolute worse. Especially from that crazymeds website. Its funny, i love that site. I just heard SSRI's give you diarrhea and theres another family out there who doesn't. I think Effexor is in that family. I just want one that isn't horrible to come off of and doesn't give you diarrhea.


----------



## sr914 (Jul 18, 2007)

I take 1mg of Clonopin at bedtime. All the SSRI's make me feel like a took a strong amphetamine, totally wired. I tried Effexor, holy cow! I couldn't stop talking, my palms were soaking wet, what a nightmare.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Cymbalta is an SSNI, and it the choice I'll stick with. I've tried so many I can't count them at the moment. Effexor did fine for me with explosive IBS-D, but I felt flatlined most of the time. In other words, I couldn't feel emotions, and that is so not my personality type. With Cymbalta, I'm thinking and speaking more clearer. I have some libido back. I've quit shutting myself away from people, I don't get as aggitated over the most simply things. I have Fibro and RA, and the pain is decreasing. I wake up feeling refreshed. I know there is more, but I'll not take up room here. Oh, one other thing I must mention, I'm getting over depression I didn't know I had. Depression makes you hurt inside and out. You get depression because you are trying to cope with all this other stuff going on in your body. Don't be afraid to try it. Start at 30 mgs. That is what I've taken for three 1/2 weeks and about to go up to 60Just keep us informed.


----------

